# I am so p1ssed.



## KeithS (Jan 6, 2018)

Operating System: W 10
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):LR6 and LR Classic CC

I bought the subscription.  Let it create the new catalog, .lrcat2, based on my LR6 catalog.  The LR6 catalog was clean, with no missing files or folders.  CC catalog has many missing files and folders, some of which I have not been able to find and fix.  I have tried opening my last folder from LR6 in an effort to fix CC, but they won't open.  Now, my latest attempt to open CC has all photos missing.

One of the reasons to go to subscription was to be able to import more easily my iPhone photos utilizing Mobile without having to jump through the Apple hoops of using iTunes.  Mobile seems to upload to "cloud', but LRCC appears to not have a way to download to the PC. Adobe help directs to a sales page.

I have not yet deleted and reloaded the subscription in an attempt to fix.  At least I have multiple backups from before I attempted this fiasco.  Worst case, I could delete the CC and stay with LR6.

Any suggestions which don't involve a shotgun?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 6, 2018)

Missing files and folders have nothing to do with upgrading your catalog. They occur when Lightroom loses track of the location of the files. In Windows the cause is often that the files are stored on an external drive, and the drive letter that Windows assigned to it has changed. So first question: where do you store the photos?


----------



## KeithS (Jan 6, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> Missing files and folders have nothing to do with upgrading your catalog. They occur when Lightroom loses track of the location of the files. In Windows the cause is often that the files are stored on an external drive, and the drive letter that Windows assigned to it has changed. So first question: where do you store the photos?



Programs run from a SSD (designated "C").  Data (including photos) is on an additional internal drive (designated "E").  Yes, that always has to be watched as everything wants to default to "C".  The LR 6 catalog knows the location of all photos.  I don't know why the "upgrade" didn't incorporate that information.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 6, 2018)

KeithS said:


> Programs run from a SSD (designated "C").  Data (including photos) is on an additional internal drive (designated "E").  Yes, that always has to be watched as everything wants to default to "C".  The LR 6 catalog knows the location of all photos.  I don't know why the "upgrade" didn't incorporate that information.


Like I said, the upgrade doesn't change that all of a sudden. Where does Lightroom say your images should be? Look at the folder panel.


----------



## KeithS (Jan 8, 2018)

LR6 shows exactly where the photos are located, on the "E" drive, in the proper location. CC shows the same (folder panel) but the photos and folders are missing-I would have to go through the process of linking them.  I see no reason that going to CC should be any different from upgrading from LS3 to LR4 to LR5 to LR6.....there were no issues there.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Jan 8, 2018)

Are you sure you are looking at Lightroom Classic CC and not Lightroom CC.

Lightroom CC is a whole different beast, and doesn't really understand folders.


----------



## KeithS (Jan 8, 2018)

Yes.  The CC Downloader window shows that I have downloaded Classic CC and not CC.  Every time I start it, it restarts syncing with mobile again, all 500 plus photos again, the number of syncing photos (with mobile) varies up and down and seem to settle on "10", where it progresses no further. The number of "missing photos" varies each time I open, whether or not I have linked them previously.  If I could figure how to delete all catalogs created by Classic CC, I would, and then delete the program and start over.  I certainly will not do any more backups to external drives until I get this mess resolved.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 8, 2018)

KeithS said:


> LR6 shows exactly where the photos are located, on the "E" drive, in the proper location. CC shows the same (folder panel) but the photos and folders are missing-I would have to go through the process of linking them.  I see no reason that going to CC should be any different from upgrading from LS3 to LR4 to LR5 to LR6.....there were no issues there.


Can you post a screenshot of the folder panel, and a screenshot of the E drive that shows the folder hierarchy on the drive?


----------



## KeithS (Jan 8, 2018)

Seems to change every time I look. Now, if I open LR6, it shows CC. Corruption seem complete.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 8, 2018)

The Lightroom folder panel shows that Lightroom expects to see several folders like '2015-03-20' *at the same level* of the 2015 folder. The screenshot of the drive shows that this is not the case however. I assume these folders are *inside* the main year folders? The screenshot doesn't show me that. That explains why Lightroom shows these folders as missing. If the '2015-03-20' folder is indeed *inside* the '2015' folder, then what you need to do is the following: Right-click on the '2015-03-20' in the Lightroom folder panel and choose 'Find Missing Folder'. In the dialog that follows navigate to the correct position of this folder and select it. Do that for each missing folder.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jan 8, 2018)

It looks like your Explorer screenshot shows a different folder (My Pictures) than in the screenshot of LR which probably shows My Pictures/Photographs and Images Active/Cameras-Canon/.

In Explorer, look at what is in My Pictures/Photographs and Images Active/Cameras-Canon/


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 8, 2018)

I was thinking that too for a minute, but I don't think that is true. If the screenshot showed the 'My Pictures' folder, then you should see the 'Photographs and Images Active' subfolder inside it and you don't. I agree that it's strange that the top bar shows the 'My Pictures' folder in blue, as if it's selected.


----------



## KeithS (Jan 8, 2018)

Johan, yes, subfolders (days) are inside the folders (years).  They are there even though some (all?) of the day folders have been duplicated at the year level.  I understand the "find missing folder" process.  If I expanded the folder tree to show all files, it would require a number of screenshots.

John, it two images refer to the same E:\My Pictures\etc.  If I hover the mouse pointer on Photographs & Images Active in LR, it shows the "E:\My Pictures\" part of file structure.  Can't do that and use the snipping tool at the same time.

I discovered that LR6 had opened a catalog created by LR Classic CC (I don't know how that happened) and most or all folders were missing.  I went back to the last catalog created by LR6, used it, and all seems back as should be in LR6.

I noticed that the catalog files created or upgraded by Classic CC have the same file extensions as those created by LR6.  One has to open the properties of each file to determine what program made it.

I have not done any editing in Classic CC, so I would prefer to start over and upgrade (a copy) of the accurate and up to date LR6 catalog rather than to try to manually fix the folder mess in Classic CC.  I just need to figure how to delete all catalog files created by Classic, and figure out what I did wrong the first time so I don't repeat.

I seem to have found a lot of pitfalls (maybe of my own making).


----------



## tspear (Jan 8, 2018)

Keith,

When I first upgraded, I had a simple error to fix. In Lr 6, I had a master folder that contains the images. At some point, instead of a single folder in folder panel, each sub-folder was listed. When converting to Lr Classic 7, I had a lot of missing folders. Adobe tech support had me delete the upgraded catalog, fix the view in Lr 6 so a single folder was visible and reconvert. 
Worked like a charm. The speculation by myself and the tech, was long file names and with many mounted folders causes some sort of issue. Since the workaround is pretty easy, I do not have much confidence Adobe will fix it.

Good luck,

Tim


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 8, 2018)

KeithS said:


> I discovered that LR6 had opened a catalog created by LR Classic CC (I don't know how that happened) and most or all folders were missing.


It seems to me that you've got your facts mixed up a bit. Lightroom 6 cannot open a catalog created by Lightroom Classic, because Lightroom catalogs are not backwards compatible.



KeithS said:


> I noticed that the catalog files created or upgraded by Classic CC have the same file extensions as those created by LR6. One has to open the properties of each file to determine what program made it.


Yes, that has always been the case. The extension of the Lightroom catalog is ".lrcat" and that does not change with each version.


----------



## KeithS (Jan 9, 2018)

It seems that every .lrcat file I have backed up shows the file type as being a "Adobe Lightroom Classic CC (.lrcat)" file.  Even the LR4 files, obviously created before I purchased Classic CC (Jan 2, 2018).  I just do not understand why, so it appears that the only way to find LR Classic CC created files is to select the file and check the date created.  I think I'm going to try Tim's method.  Example above (was supposed to be below):


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Jan 9, 2018)

That's just windows identifying the ".lrcat".  Adobe has not changed the file suffix type, I think ever, so you cannot tell based on the file suffix, as Johan already said above.  In Explorer (windows explorer) you can view created dates of all files at once (or modified or any other) just add them to the display (go to view, details, right click on the bar where the headings are), you don't have to manually select each.


----------



## KeithS (Jan 10, 2018)

Well, I deleted every catalog file created since the day I downloaded CC Classic, collapsed the LR folder structure in LR 6 to two top level folders (it's the way I originally set it up), saved the catalog and opened and upgraded the file in Classic CC.  Everything seems to be there, linked as expected.  It survived a program closing and reopening, so maybe all is well.

So, thanks to all who commented and to Tim, whose suggestion I (kind of) used.  Now, Victoria, get your book published, please.


----------

